# Introducing my pup...



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Heres a link to see my new pup and his family... when I went and visited him yesterday!!!
http://uk.photos.yahoo.com/xlady_farrellx/
please ignore me... It was really hot and I was tierd lol!!!!    Just not good photos lol

Also theres a lil more description of the photo underneath it!
xxxxxx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww no link stef


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeah lol now does it work?
x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww my those are soo cute i bet you are so excited


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow I really am...
I have loads more pics of him.. but am waiting to send them from my mates phone...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Your pups a cutie


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks...


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef , i'm so excited for you , can't wait to hear all about him when you get him ...  & hope to meet him one day


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow sara.. when his vaccanted he'll be out the door meeting everyone lol :wave: And im sure he'll be evan more excited meeting a role model like fizzy dave!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzy will teach him a trick or 2 lol
xx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> awwww my those are soo cute i bet you are so excited


Vicki.. she had a chihuahua that looked the double of your tyke!!! I was like wowowow!  lol and she had such unique chis too... I will get pics of him and others next week!
xxxx


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

they are just the cutest!!!!they all look so cgorgeous,i love their lil appleheads!!!
im soo pleased!how many where there in the litter?
xxxxxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Fizzy will teach him a trick or 2 lol
> xx


 fizzy says he will help him pick 'cool' clothes too 8) :lol: :wink:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aw ur puppy is so cute! all thoe chis were  did u name him yet? congrats on ur new baby!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Chihuahua overload!! They are all so cuddly ... how did you pick just one?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What incredible looking pups! You must be so thrilled and I'm really happy for you. You're pretty cute too. Congratulations! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> they are just the cutest!!!!they all look so cgorgeous,i love their lil appleheads!!!
> im soo pleased!how many where there in the litter?
> xxxxxx


I know.. everyone of them had tiny apple heads that fitted in your palm... lol evan the adults! My pups bro looked the size of one of the adults :shock:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > Fizzy will teach him a trick or 2 lol
> ...


awww lol thats soo cute.. hes has a chicago basketball top.. is that cool? :wink:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

oh soooooo coool lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> aw ur puppy is so cute! all thoe chis were  did u name him yet? congrats on ur new baby!


Thanks... Im leaning towards Romeo.. as hes a lil ladies man lol.. loves being cuddled! But my mum and sister like Harlem (harley for short)... hmm... I like romeo (roo) for short lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Chihuahua overload!! They are all so cuddly ... how did you pick just one?


ow I know!!!! The girls have gone but I had choice between both boys...if money wasnt an option.. we'd have bought both boys!
xxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> What incredible looking pups! You must be so thrilled and I'm really happy for you. You're pretty cute too. Congratulations! :wave:


  really bad day lol
But thankyou... pups were just perfect!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

OMG he's beautiful stef!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Your puppy is adorable!! I'm so excited for you. Were all of her Chi's black and tan? Such a cute Chi family!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Kat so much  
Any news on a pup for yuo? Are ya still looking?
xx


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh stef.....I feel like u found out u were having a baby ( if u were abit older ovbs!) Oh im so happy 4 ya!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW!!! He's SO SO beautiful  so worth the wait! And I am loving the name Romeo for him (and Roo for short)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nikki&paris said:


> Your puppy is adorable!! I'm so excited for you. Were all of her Chi's black and tan? Such a cute Chi family!!


ow no... the black and tans were my ones mum... his 2 sisters and his brother and of course the litter of 4!
there were 2 sable with black markings (semi loncoated)
tippy was choc white and tan!
there was a pekinese and his daughter a pekinese cross chi

and erm ow a white parti coloured chi with choc sploges lolol
there were loadsa colours lol funny enough I never see a fawn! I thought that would be most common in the uk?!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for your comments zoe...
ruby's ma... I like roo too lol!
xxxx


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Stef they are all so beautiful!  Your boy is just a little doll! I bet you're so excited! Did he change alot since you last seen him?

I LOVE Christine!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks Kari :wave:  Christine is amazing... she jumps onto the chair :shock: looks like shes flying lol and stands at the top and if you turn around she makes noises not barking or crying... more like shes singing for your attention lol! She doent want you near any one else.. so will knock all the chis about then sit infront of you and tilt her head.. and sulk her big precious eyes lol shes wonderful... my friend fell for her yesterday and my mum did last week lol
Yes alot.. hes got so much more bigger and I can tell the difference between them now! I may just go back next week lol Im invited down anytime! :wave: 
stef


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

OMG  They are all so cute what a beautiful family your lil boy is 1005 adorable Stef - how old is he / how long tll you get him lol ?

His lil sisters are so tiny and Mim i would of had to of snuck her in my bag and took her home

They have lovely temprements my 2 wouldnt let anyone just hold them like that they would be barking for 10 mins first  

Stef you look lovely totally not how I imagined at all :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow lol how did you imagen me??? BE HONEST!!  lol
He was born on June 15th so hes 1 month, 9 days (5 weeks rounded down)
ow mimi and christine I wudda put in my bag lolol
The dogs practically jump into your arms... lick your feet if your holding someone else and you get what me and my mate call *ATTACK OF THE CHIS* lol if you sit on the chair they dive on you like your a bone lol
Thanks Clare (I was waiting for ya comments) :wink: 
I put in a good word for ya.. said you already had chis and that you were looking for a smooth girl after sept... she said she has 2 girls who will be due then but pups wont obviously be ready till sometime after.. I said that should be fine and that I'll pass your number or something onto her next time I go and visit her!
Stef


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What a cutie, and what a lovely chi family. 

I can imagine how excited you must be - you waited a long time for the chi you wanted, and now you know the wait was worthwhile. 

Love the name Romeo with Roo for short.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Congrats your baby is adorable Actually the whole family is adorable    When do you get him ?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

In mid August... I think the 10th?!
Hes so special.. thank you both for the lovely comments!  
Auggies mum... your siggy is genius!! :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

defenatly worth it chimom....  exactly! :wave:


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

:love4: Omg, Mimi is adorable!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

thankz x x x :wave:


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

:wave: YAY YAY YAY  .

Wow what a beautiful pup, you look like you were having the time of your life too!

So happy for you Stef, and its hardly any time now until August so just have fun preparing for him  

I love the name Romeo, it rocks :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Awww thanks Julie!!! I know Im having the hardest time with the name.I made a poll in the names section! So far Im leaning towrds romeo (as alot of chi-ppl like that) but others aswell say harlem as its unique and my mum and sis like harlem! But i kinda like romeo.. Im just so confuzed lol
xxxxx


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Stef, he's beautiful. I knew you'd find the right one.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww Thankyou!!! Wow Ive had so much feedbak.. thanks so much everyone!!!! Hes finally coming home!!!!
xxxx


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Thanks Kat so much
> Any news on a pup for yuo? Are ya still looking?
> xx


Still looking :roll:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG stef!!!!! I am so so so so HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for that Lori... :wave: 
Jodie thanks so so much... Im just checking the sites out now.. really helpful!
xxx


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

AWWW!! I haven't had a chance to really sit here and browse so I'm just getting to this now but WOWOWOW! He's a cute lil tyke, and what a wonderful chi family he has! I am so excited for you, good luck coming up with the perfect name for him, he's priceless!

Love Stacy


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thankyou so much Stacey...
Ok girls Im finding it difficult to keep up with all your SPECIAL comments.. when hes home I'll let him read em all! :wink: 
x x x


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

He is absolutely gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing more pics later. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow stef you have GORGEOUS eyes :shock: 

.your baby looks so cute and tiny ...just as her dad :wink: 

kisses nat


----------

